
Draft Cyber Executive Order calls for immediate 60-day cyber miracl - suprgeek
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/01/draft-cyber-executive-order-calls-for-immediate-60-day-cyber-miracle
======
Godel_unicode
This appears to be 60 days to create a plan and a list of adversaries, not 60
days to solve Cyber security.

